# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Good new Houston Alexander Interview following UFC74

## soo2bhuge

HOUSTON ALEXANDER: "NO ONE SEEMS TO CARE ABOUT CHUCK LIDDELL'S GROUND GAME SO DON'T WORRY ABOUT MINE!"
By Percy Crawford | September 18, 2007



FightHype.com recently caught up with UFC light heavyweight contender Houston Alexander. The dynamic and entertaining Alexander had a lot to say about his performance at UFC 75, his future plans and much more. "If they pass the first line of defense, then we'll see about the second line," stated Alexander as he made it clear that the fans will get a chance to see his ground game if someone can force him to use it! Check it out!

PC: Congrats on the win.

HA: I appreciate it. Hold on a second, which one?

PC: The ass whoopin' you dished out the other night.

HA: The other night? That's far in between, so I still gotta know which one you're talking about. You have to be specific.

PC: You must whoop a lot of ass. When you went to London to kick some ass, how about that? 

HA: (lau***ng) Ok, there you go. You're killing me right now. It was alright man. It was an experience. 

PC: How was it for you to fight over there in London?

HA: Ah man, it was lovely because just at the weigh-in, they had two or three thousand people. When the British guy came out, Bisbing, they started to applaud real loud and it was funny that when we came out, they applauded just as equal. So it was real nice to have that recognition across the pond.

PC: It was a dominating performance at UFC 75. How do you feel about your performance?

HA: I could've did better man. There were a few things that I messed up on that I know I could've done a lot better on and ended the fight a little quicker than what I did. I slipped up a couple of times. Hopefully we can work on the mistakes and be good. 

PC: Damn, you're saying you could've ended it quicker and my next question was going to be will we see you for a full round.

HA: I really could've ended it quicker man.

PC: You weighed in at 203 pounds. I know you make 205 easy. Is that the weight that you are comfortable at and the weight we will see you stay at?

HA: Yeah man. I sit at 205, so if I'm a little under 205, then I'm more comfortable because I got more speed. It's a good weight to be at man, especially when you're a little under.

PC: You clinched him and dropped a couple of knees and that was eventually what started a bad night for him. Did you just feel you were too strong for him in the clinch?

HA: I don't know. I think we might have been evenly matched as far as boxing goes. He was a boxing champion and I don't do too bad myself, so when he found out we were pretty even, I think he just wanted to get me down on the ground. I think he wanted to use a little of his magic on the ground. We kind of figured that was going to happen so we calculated the use of knees in there. 

PC: I like to get in questions that I see the fans on the message boards asking about. A lot of fans question your ground game still, as well as your stamina. What do you say to the people that still doubt your skills?

HA: As far as them wanting to see me on the ground, why use a screwdriver when all you have to do is use a wrench? Why play baseball, when you're good at football? It's funny man. Why does everyone want to see me on the ground when people can't get past my punches or my knees? They'll see my ground game soon enough brother and when they actually see it, they're going to be like, "Ah, he does have a ground game." I haven't had a chance to use it. No one seems to care about Chuck Liddell's ground game. Just tell them I said that. No one seems to care about Chuck Liddell's ground game, so don't worry about mine.

PC: You're putting yourself in a good position in one of the deepest divisions in the UFC. What would you like to do next?

HA: It doesn't matter. I work for the UFC, so whereever they put me. Whoever they put me in there with next is where I'll be. It doesn't matter. I just have to be prepared for it. 

PC: Your style is different from a lot of the other light heavyweights.

HA: How is that? How do you think my style is different?

PC: You bring a different type of aggression. Rampage is an aggressive boxer, Chuck is a hard hitting counter puncher and Tito is a wrestler. We don't know how Shogun will look in the Octagon yet, but you are relentless in pressure. Do you think these guys can deal with you?

HA: I don't know. I haven't seen too many of the 205 pound contenders. You might want to ask my coach. He does all of the film on them guys. It might be a few guys with the same style, but to this point, I haven't seen it. 

PC: Damn Houston, you really don't watch much UFC do you?

HA: Yeah, I really didn't watch too much of the UFC before I got in it. I was fighting in the smaller circuits every week so

PC: I know you stay true to Nebraska to the fullest, but would you entertain going to train at another camp?

HA: I wouldn't mind working with everybody. In order for me to move forward, I have to constantly learn like everybody else. I wouldn't mind going to any camp and learning. Everyone is learning Jiu Jitsu, karate, boxing and wrestling. We're all learning the same thing, so why not go to all of these different places and learn from each other. 

PC: Going into the fight, what did you know about Sakara?

HA: From what we understood, he was a boxing champ. He had numerous years of Jiu Jitsu, so you know, the guy was well-rounded. He wasn't a pushover. He was a well-rounded guy. 

PC: How much did you want to come out and make a statement to let people know the Jardine fight wasn't a fluke?

HA: I wasn't thinking about the Keith Jardine fight when I went into this fight. We knew my capability. It didn't matter whether they thought it was a fluke or not. We were just fortunate to come out on top in almost the same fashion in the second fight. Just to let them know what type of individual I am, the proof is in the pudding brother. If you see it happening in front of your eyes, something must be right. 

PC: Do you think it's just the politics of the game, because you knocked out Keith and Rampage knocked out Chuck, but yet, you guys were on Spike and they're headlining a PPV?

HA: I don't think so. It's business man. I think it's an interesting matchup. I think they both have similar styles. They're about the same height and I think they're trying to build each guy up again. They're veterans, so they deserve it. 

PC: Nebraska couldn't pull off the upset against USC. Maybe they needed a pep talk from you.

HA: Ah man, yeah. They still have a young team man. I don't know if they started gelling yet, but they have to learn how to tackle first. I'm still a fan of the team whether they win or lose because that's where I'm from. I can't jump off of the bandwagon because I've been a Nebraska fan since I was young. Hopefully they can regroup and turn it around and get back to old form. 

PC: You never played football?

HA: I played football in high school. I could've actually went to a Division 1 school if I wanted to, but I pursued other things and got a lot in return. If things didn't turn out the way they did, we wouldn't be having this conversation right now. 

PC: I figured you played something man. You're diesel at 205.

HA: (lau***ng) I have good coaches man. It boils down to having good coaches and good preparation. Just because we're in MMA doesn't mean we can't be well-conditioned athletes, you know. 

PC: Do you lift weights or you don't believe in that?

HA: Nah, I lift weights. I don't know why a lot of fighters don't believe in that, but I lift weights. You gotta be able to throw them off of you. 

PC: Thanks for the interview. Keep it exciting man and give me a call any time. I enjoy your fights. Anything you want to say in closing?

HA: It's no problem. A lot of people questioning my ground game, so just let them know that I have world champion and national champion coaches. Mick Doyle, Willie Stewart and Curly Alexander, he's been a wrestling coach for 35 years. He has numerous state champions and he's a national champion himself. He's my conditioning coach as well. My wrestling game is great and everything that follows is great with it. I'll be happy the day that someone wants to get on the ground with me because they'll find out how strong, powerful and steel I am. They'll see soon enough, but they have to get me down first; if they pass the first line of defense, then we'll see about the second line.

----------


## abombing

Houston is a freak. He is so freaking strong! This man must have juiced at one tome or another. I would love to see him vs. Sokoudjou who ktfo'd Noguera and Arona real quick.

----------

